# bestimmten Dateien (nicht DateiTYPEN!!) bestimmte ProgrammE zuordnen



## lusthansa (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen ACER Aspire 6930 Z mit Vista Home Premium 32 bit.

Ich arbeite SEHR viel am PC und nutze eine Vielzahl von verschiedenen Programmen, die häufig das gleiche Ziel haben / können.

Beispiel: manche .pdfs öffne ich mit Nitro PDF Professional 6 und manche - die sogar teilweise im gleichen Ordner stehen - mit Adobe Acrobat Professional 9.

Es gibt ja bekanntermaßen über die Registry die Möglichkeit, eine ganze Kaskade von möglichen Programmen über einen Rechtsklick (es erscheint dann das Kontextmenü) aufzurufen.

Mit dieser Methode, die mir schon bekannt ist, könnte ich jedesmal auswählen, ob sich Nitro oder Acrobat an der File xyz.pdf zu schaffen machen soll.

Das ist mir aber zu viel Aufwand. Ich möchte das automatisieren. Ziel: 

Gegeben sei der Ordner E:\Musik\

mit den Files:

1.) E:\Musik\schwierigeGitarrenLieder.pdf
2.) E:\Musik\leichteGitarrenLieder.pdf

File 1 soll IMMER automatisch OHNE Rechtsklickkontextmenübemühungen mit Acrobat, File 2 hingegen immer mit Nitro PDF 6 aufgemacht werden zwecks Editierens.

Habt Ihr Programmtipps für mich? Ich kann leider kein Batch und VB :-(

LG LUsthansa


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. September 2010)

Moin, 

ändere doch die Dateiendungen, von mir aus in pdf1 und pdf2

Dann weise die Dateiendungen den jeweiligen Programmen zu--fertig 

Die Programme sollten durch die Dateiheader normal mit den Dateien umgehen können.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. September 2010)

Hallo!

Nun, erstmal ist ausschliesslich die Dateiendung dafür verantwortlich mit welchem Programm die Datei geöffnet werden soll.
Jedem Programm ist eine (oder auch mehrere) Dateiendung zugewiesen.
Beim Doppelklick auf die Datei wird somit Windows also mitgeteilt welches Programm gestartet werden soll.
Bis dahin spielt der Dateiheader keine Rolle.
Erst wenn das Programm gestartet ist, prüft dieses beim öffnen der Datei den Dateiheader.
Du kannst also genauso gut z.B. eine *.exe ind *.pdf umbenennen..... dann wird beim Doppelklick auch Dein Standard PDF Programm gestartet..... und beim öffnen wird dann wegen dem falschen Dateiheader gemeckert.

Wenn Du es jetzt aber so machst wie Sven es erklärt hat, dann stimmt die Programmzuordnung und auch der Dateiheader.

Es könnte aber sein dass das jeweilige Programm die Datei nur mit einer vorgegebenen Dateiendung speichern kann.
Dann musst Du die Datei halt nach jedem speichern neu umbenennen..... und schon wäre die Zeit (welche Du durch die Automatisierung beim öffnen) gespart hast, hinfällig. 

Mein Tipp:
Ich habe im "SendTo"-Verzeichnis eine Programmverknüpfung zu Notepad angelegt.
Wenn ich nun auf irgendeine Datei einen Rechtsklick mache, habe ich im Kontexmenü den Eintrag für Notepad unter "Senden an" stehen.
So kann ich also z.B. *.html Dateien "mal eben schnell" mit Notepad öffnen, ohne dass ich sie erst umbenennen muss.
Damit der "Senden an" Eintrag im Kontexmenü nicht zugemüllt ist, habe ich nicht benötigte Programmverknüpfungen (die durch irgendwelche Installationen angelegt wurden) einfach aus dem "SendTo"-Verzeichnis gelöscht.
So würde ich es auch einfach für Acrobat und Nitro machen. 

Wie Du unter Vista an das "SentTo"-Verzeichnis kommst, kannst Du hier nachlesen (tja, vor Vista war die Welt noch sooo schön einfach..... ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## lusthansa (12. September 2010)

Hallo, danke für Eure Tipps. Das mit der Dateiendung ändern habe ich auch schon versucht, bringt aber (im Sinne von Dr. Dau) keine bedeutsame Gesamtzeitersparnis.

@ Doktor Dau: Wenn ich über das Kontext - Menü ein Programm im SendTo - Bereich auswählen muss, dann ist das doch im Endeffekt die gleiche Klickerei, als würde ich machen Kontextmenü - Öffnen mit - Auswählen, oder****

Gibt es da nicht irgend ´ne nette batch - Lösung oder was mit vb was aber schon vorgegeben ist, ohne dass ich es im Quelltext verstehen müsste? LG Lusthansa


----------



## Dr Dau (12. September 2010)

lusthansa hat gesagt.:


> @ Doktor Dau: Wenn ich über das Kontext - Menü ein Programm im SendTo - Bereich auswählen muss, dann ist das doch im Endeffekt die gleiche Klickerei, als würde ich machen Kontextmenü - Öffnen mit - Auswählen, oder****


Ja, ist die gleiche klickerei.
Allerdings ist zu bedenken dass es vorkommen könnte dass das gewünschte Programm evtl. nicht (mehr) im "Öffnen mit"-Kontexmenü vorhanden ist.



lusthansa hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es da nicht irgend ´ne nette batch - Lösung oder was mit vb was aber schon vorgegeben ist, ohne dass ich es im Quelltext verstehen müsste?


Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Ich befürchte einfach dass Deine Wunschfunktion zu ungewöhnlich ist.

Ich weiss nicht ob und wie man mit einem Batch-/VB-Script den Dateinamen mittels regulärer Ausdrücke nach einem markanten Merkmal durchsuchen kann.
Das markante Merkmal könnte z.B. eine doppelte "Dateiendung" sein:
schwierigeGitarrenLieder.acr.pdf (für Acrobat)
leichteGitarrenLieder.nit.pdf (für Nitro)
Eine Scriptlösung müsste also prüfen ob .acr oder .nit im Dateinamen vorkommt und entsprechend das gewünschte Programm starten.
Allerdings müsste man dem Programm auch den Dateinamen per öffnen-Parameter mitgeben können.

Probleme:
Willst Du die leichteGitarrenLieder.nit.pdf gelegentlich aber mit Acrobat öffnen, musst Du halt doch wieder mit dem Kontexmenü arbeiten bzw. die Datei aus Acrobat heraus öffnen.
Soll die leichteGitarrenLieder.nit.pdf irgendwann dauerhaft mit Acrobat geöffnet werden, müsstest Du sie in leichteGitarrenLieder.acr.pdf umbenennen.
Irgendwann/irgendwie wirst Du also vom gewohnten Weg abweichen müssen.

So mein Gedankengang.
Ob und wie er sich umsetzen lässt, musst Du selbst herausfinden..... da kann ich Dir leider nichts zu sagen.

Hier noch eine nicht ganz ernstgemeinte, aber funktionierende, Lösung:
Man nehme 2 Computer.
Auf PC1 wird Acrobat installiert und auf PC2 Nitro.
Die Dateien werden auf einer gemeinsamen Netzwerk-Festplatte (NAS) abgelegt.
Alles wird schön miteinander vernetzt, so dass Du von beiden Computern auf die Netzwerk-Festplatte zugreifen kannst.
Je nachdem ob Du nun von PC1 oder PC2 aus einen Doppelklick auf die Datei machst, wird sie halt mit Acrobat bzw. Nitro geöffnet.


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. September 2010)

Auf gut deutsch: du suchst ein Skript, welches per Hexterei errät, womit du irgendein PDF gerne geöffnet haben möchtest?

Ich kenne da keine Lösung, vielleicht gibts da ja ne App oder was von ratiopharm 
Möglicherweise hat ja auch der Sven-Uwe Fanclub  soetwas entwickelt.


----------

